# Favorite Tea



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

We have one for wine and beer, so it's only proper to include the queen of modern beverages.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

English breakfast, to accompany Brexit...........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

English Lipton, strong with milk.


----------

